

Bitcasa has taken in $2.5M revenue and has more than $6.2M in outstanding debt - aw3c2
https://pdf.yt/d/VQWNyGS06OzqqN-k

======
dawnstra8
I find it sad when, a tech company becomes about debt and lawsuits rather than
about putting out great products and technology that will make things better;
it's the shadow side of not being a hiflying company.

